# 10 g breeding suggestions.



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i really want to breed fish so i decided to try it in my 10 gallon. the tank would be a species tank. so... can u guys list the names of fish that can be bred in a 10 gallon(excluding guppies and such cause i kno they will breed anywhere) thanks in advance.
:fish: +:fish: =:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 pair or trio of rams or apistogramma. Tanginikans shell dwellers. Killiefish. Endler's liverbearers.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This would be one mighty long list. You might prefer a list of things that WON'T spawn in a 10 gallon tank since it wouldn't take all day to read. I've spawned well over 400 species myself, and about 2/3 of them in 10-gallon tanks.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

hmm could you do most dwarf cichlids in a ten? could u do kribs? could u list like 10 or 20 of the coolest and most interesting species that u have successfully bred in a 10.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

do you guys have any other suggestions?


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

well since no one else answered i guess i will do rams then.


----------

